# Just a funny tidbit regarding corn.



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

So I was recently diagnosed with a digestive disease. I was directed to this diet that many people have had sucess with that have this disease. It has a huge list of illegal and legal foods. I'm going through the list and corn is illegal. 

The diet is all about going back to what we use to eat in our very pre technology days when humans were first developing.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope it is nothing too serious??? 
I wouldn't exactly say funny, but I do like it. :tongue1:
Corn is a bad food and that is that, I just think it is used to fill us up as you really can't digest it well.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Hope it is nothing too serious???
> I wouldn't exactly say funny, but I do like it. :tongue1:
> Corn is a bad food and that is that, I just think it is used to fill us up as you really can't digest it well.


So, the below is taken from the ingredient panel from 1 very popular food. Do you believe any of these ingredients are more digestible than corn? They are not, as far as digestibility goes they are terrible for dogs. Personally I would choose to feed something that is digestible over something that will just bulk up the stool with waste. How much nutrients is derived from them (functional micronutrients) is highly debatable. For starch/carb sources there are no other ingredients that make more sense to put in a kibble than rice, corn, barley and wheat. We can gelatinize them enough to make them highly digestible, not so much for the others. This means that they are actually useful for something regardless of where you stand and the grain/starch/carb/glucose debate.

"Russet potato, peas, sweet potato, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary"


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DaViking said:


> So, the below is taken from the ingredient panel from 1 very popular food. Do you believe any of these ingredients are more digestible than corn? They are not, as far as digestibility goes they are terrible for dogs. Personally I would choose to feed something that is digestible over something that will just bulk up the stool with waste. How much nutrients is derived from them (functional micronutrients) is highly debatable. For starch/carb sources there are no other ingredients that make more sense to put in a kibble than rice, corn, barley and wheat. We can gelatinize them enough to make them highly digestible, not so much for the others. This means that they are actually useful for something regardless of where you stand and the grain/starch/carb/glucose debate.
> 
> "Russet potato, peas, sweet potato, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary"


Your full of yourself as usual...CORN< RICE< WHEAT are all bad for dogs and most people, stop theorizing!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Your full of yourself as usual...CORN< RICE< WHEAT are all bad for dogs and most people, stop theorizing!


Meh, are you here again with your uncalled for rudeness and noise, you are no better than you know who. I thought you put me on ignore but maybe not. I am not theorizing nor am I riding convictions into the absurd. I help real life dogs and their owners, not romanticizing online over the latest super-duper botanical addition found in kibble in such a tiny amount it can't possibly have any effect as advertised. I have helped more dogs throughout the years than you have posts here. I don't do that by falling victim to easy palatable marketing or following fads. Your problem is that you never have an argument or a line of thought ppl can follow. You just blurt out a combination of rudeness and opinions with no qualifications or arguments. Loose the nastiness and provide some meat on the bone and I'll take what you say more seriously.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

It's my personal opinion. No matter how much I cook, puree, etc etc, corn it is never digested if ya know what I mean.
Perhaps that is just me, but I have a feeling it's not.
I just feel that you shouldn't have to "gelatinize" a food in order to be able to digest it.

You, of course, can have a different opinion than me. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Corn is only good if its home grown from heirloom, non- GMO seeds, steamed to perfection with Amish butter, salt and pepper on it. In any other form its no better than garbage. 

I feel worlds better now that I've cut grains, dairy and most meat out of my diet, as well as nearly ALL processed foods....following the "five or less" ingredients in most things I eat and drink. Of course I still enjoy the occasional treat but really....a more natural diet is what makes the most sense for any living organism. I don't really know how one could argue that!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Danemama you beat me to it I was going to say my mouth is watering for corn on the cobb with butter mmmmm straight from the garden. Oh I can hardly stand it green beans mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer my corn on the cob dipped in balsamic and rolled in Parmesan. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't wait for this years growing season. We are doubling the size of our garden this year! WOOT!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

We've just finished our homegrown corn, only a few cobs as it was a small patch, but absolutely delicious with grass fed NZ butter slathered over.
Just finished a homegrown Cox's Orange apple too, very yummy.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just finished my last red cabbage and I'm still using onions from my garden from last year and there not even long storage onions. Also I still have some of my home canned tomatoes, yippy.


----------

